
RPCS3 (PS3 Emulator) August 2018 Report - tosh
https://rpcs3.net/blog/2018/09/20/august-2018-progress-report/
======
tosh
> […] massive performance improvements to many AAA titles, accuracy and
> performance enhancements to SPU LLVM, support for C++ 2017, laying the
> foundation for macOS support […]

